
Google, Facebook and Twitter will file court motions to support Apple against FBI - nitin_flanker
http://www.androidcentral.com/google-and-facebook-will-reportedly-file-amicus-briefs-supporting-apple-fight-fbi
======
studentrob
Cool. Hopefully these will be made public

